# Balloon Mollies eat BBA?



## xpirtdesign (Dec 5, 2008)

I was at my LFS today and was told by 2 different workers that Balloon Mollies eat BBA. Is this truthful or are they just trying to sell me fish?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I had Black Mollies and they did, indeed, eat BBA. I had to keep them hungry, though (only fed fish food twice a week, and in moderation). I could certainly believe that the Balloon Mollies would eat BBA as well.

-Dave


----------



## xpirtdesign (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks for the info!


----------



## xpirtdesign (Dec 5, 2008)

I picked up 3 balloon mollies today, 20 min after introducing them to the tank, i see them eating the BBA. I also grabbed 3 black mollies and they are also eating the BBA. They seem to be getting along pretty well too.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

hope ya got all one sex!
:heart:
soon you'll have a tank full of BBA-eatin' mollies.


----------

